# Najas sp.



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

OK,
I collected this from a local pond in northeast Maryland. (Collected is kinda strong wording as I just kept 2 small pieces that fouled my gear while fishing.)

Here it is in my tank about 2 months later:










I have IDed it as _Najas Minor_ from info on the Maryland DNR site. Link to the precise page with all local Niads, _Najas sp._
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/Bay/sav/key/naiads_new.asp

Would anyone agree/disagree?

If it's something else, I would like to know what.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, I think it is probably _Najas minor_. If I remember correctly, it's an introduced species.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I wonder if this is related to the red fireworks plant that is supposedly new and that a guy is selling on aquabid for tons of money....they look exactly the same except one is red and this one is green


----------

